# bacon slicing question



## cal1956 (May 1, 2015)

i have been thinking about curing my own bacon and I got to thinking about buying a meat slicer then I got to wondering if the food carriage would have enough travel for mmmm say a 9 inch pork belly ..any one here use meat slicers for slicing bacon ? or know if it would work ?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 1, 2015)

cal1956 said:


> i have been thinking about curing my own bacon and I got to thinking about buying a meat slicer then I got to wondering if the food carriage would have enough travel for mmmm say a 9 inch pork belly ..any one here use meat slicers for slicing bacon ? or know if it would work ?



Lots of people use meat slicers to cut bacon. You just need to get one that is appropriately sized for what you will be slicing. Or you need to trim the bacon to a size that your slicer can handle. Don't let not having a slicer discourage you from making bacon. I've been hand slicing what we make for over 15 years. Another option would be to make a jerky board to aid with cutting. A good trick which applies to using a knife or a sliver is to partially freeze the bacon then slice.


----------



## wade (May 1, 2015)

The smaller blade slicers can be a problem when slicing the belly bacon flat however you can bend it double just before you slice (a bit like a rolled joint) and then you will find it will slice with a smaller blade. Chilling it before you slice will also help.


----------



## cal1956 (May 1, 2015)

I am thinking that one with a 9" blade will work as long as the travel isn't a problem , do those of you that have meat slicers like the smooth blade or the serrated blades better ?


----------



## wade (May 2, 2015)

The only ones I have used that have a serrated blade have been the low end domestic ones. I find the smooth blade ones better for slicing and they are easier to keep sharp.


----------



## cal1956 (May 2, 2015)

that's kind what I thought but just thought I would ask


----------



## cal1956 (May 7, 2015)

after a lot of searching I have decided to buy a 10 in commercial smooth blade slicer with a blade sharpening attachment


----------



## pc farmer (May 7, 2015)

What brand?


----------



## cal1956 (May 7, 2015)

one I liked was an MTN brand ..$375.00...... it should do what I want,  at that price it damn well better


----------



## foamheart (May 7, 2015)

Its only a cheap hobbie when you are justifing it to the bride......LOL


----------



## rexster314 (May 7, 2015)

I hope your MTN has a different meat tray that will let you slice 9" bacon. I couldn't on the MTN 10" slicer I had. 7" or 7 1/2 was about as long as I could get it on the one I had.


----------



## cal1956 (May 8, 2015)

if worst comes to worst,  I will figure a way to extend the carriage rails


----------

